# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Flash Player

## asterr

Здравствуйте. Я устанавливал на компьютер Flash Player 10 и 9(разные версии), но он почему-то не работает...Т.е. на любом браузере не могу посмотреть онлайн видео пр., связанное с flash. Скачивая с официального сайта Adobe Flash Player 10, отображается ошибка: "Не удалось зарегистрировать". Помогите пожалуйста.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## paul-13

1.Удалите всё, что вы наставили
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/f...ash_player.exe

2. Установите последний flash player, инсталлятор для IE и Firefox разные, качайте тем браузером для которого нужен flash.
http://www.adobe.com/go/getflash

----------


## asterr

Сделал все по иснтрукции, но Flash Player не устанавливается...ошибка: не удается зарегистрировать

----------


## Alexey R

В последнее время Опера стала зависатьво время просмотра онлайн-видео.
Сканировал систему антивирусом АВЗ - не находит ничего подозрительного.

----------


## shadow_mn

> Сделал все по иснтрукции, но Flash Player не устанавливается...ошибка: не удается зарегистрировать


Аналогичная проблема  :Sad:  ..
Стоит Win 7... даже не знаю  что произошло, просто перестал отображать флэш. а 10 плеер на отрез не хочет ставится. только в Мазилу ставится без проблем.  так вышеописанную ошибку выдает!

----------


## craftix

а вы пробовали запускать установку флэш плеера от имени администратора?

----------


## shadow_mn

> а вы пробовали запускать установку флэш плеера от имени администратора?


Конечно пробывал и вот результат в ходе установки:

А как захожу по ссылке данной в окне мне выдает вот такое сообщение


```
Access denied
re sorry, you are not allowed access to the service you requested.
If you feel you should have access, please contact the appropriate authorities and give them your IP address: 94.179.227.248
Thank you for your patience.
```

----------


## Юльча

решение проблем при установке флешплеера на офсайте смотрели/выполняли?

Troubleshoot Flash Player installation for Windows

----------


## shadow_mn

> решение проблем при установке флешплеера на офсайте смотрели/выполняли?
> 
> Troubleshoot Flash Player installation for Windows


 :Sad:  Или я совсем или я не знаю... Не в какую не выходит решить эту траблу... Все сделал как на сайте АДОБА  :Sad:

----------


## Юльча

тут еще вариант решения проскакивал с регистрацией dll'ок   :Smiley:

----------


## shadow_mn

> тут еще вариант решения проскакивал с регистрацией dll'ок


Увы. фишка с регистрацией dll ок не прокатила...
Но в Фаерфоксе все работает а в конченом ИЕ нифига

----------


## Юльча

дык может и ну его этот [censored] ИЕ?   :Cheesy:

----------


## shadow_mn

Да, Ну его.. Но в скайпе например тоже флэш не работает... все связанно с ИЕ  :Smiley: ))

----------


## paul-13

Вы не пробовали поставить более старую версию (потом удалить) , установку online?

----------


## shadow_mn

> Вы не пробовали поставить более старую версию (потом удалить) , установку online?


Да  я уже что только не пробовал...
И онлайн  и оффлайн. старую ставил потом сносил. и БОЛТ.

----------


## Юльча

а что у вас происходит если отдельно регистрируете 
regsvr32 flash10c.ocx
случайно не access denied?

----------


## paul-13

Это все делали. Программы использующие flash выгружали?



> Verify user permissions
> 
> User permissions determine whether you are allowed to install ActiveX controls or plug-ins. If you don't have Administrator access to Windows NT, 2000, XP, or Vista you may not be able to install Flash Player successfully. Administrative privileges are required for the Windows system registry and for the C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash folder. Check with your system administrator to verify your permissions level.





> 2. Verify Internet Explorer Security and ActiveX Settings
> 
> Make sure that Internet Explorer security is set to a level that allows viewing of ActiveX controls. The Medium: Default Level allows you to view Flash content. For any Custom Level, follow the instructions below. (Contact your System Administrator for more information.)
> 
> To change your security level:
> 
>    1. Open Internet Explorer.
>    2. Choose Tools > Internet Options.
>    3. Select the Security tab.
> ...

----------


## shadow_mn

Именно access denied происходит когда я ломлюсь по URL который вываливается в следствии установки . Смотрите выше в посте.

----------


## paul-13

> download the uninstaller for Flash Player from "How to uninstall the Adobe Flash Player plug-in and ActiveX control" (TechNote tn_14157).
> 
>    1. Click Start > Run.
>    2. Type cmd in the Open box, and then press Enter.
>    3. In the command window, type the following:
> 
>       uninstall_flash_player.exe /clean
> 
> Note: The uninstall_flash_player.exe file must be saved to the same directory that the command window is in (for example C:\).





> Note: The uninstaller cannot remove files currently in use.
> 
> If you have any instances of the player open in your web browsers, instant messaging clients, stand-alone SWFs, or projectors, then the uninstaller will complete but some files may not be deleted. If this occurs, then close all of your applications and run the uninstaller again to ensure that all files are removed.
> 
> Note: Internet Explorer users may have to reboot to clear all uninstalled Flash Player ActiveX control files. If you're not certain, select the "Show Details" button in the Flash Player uninstaller. If there are any log lines that begin with "Delete on Reboot..." then you'll need to reboot BEFORE running the Flash Player installer again.


.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Именно access denied происходит когда я ломлюсь по URL который вываливается в следствии установки . Смотрите выше в посте.


Это не тот access denied :Wink:

----------


## shadow_mn

Короче при инстале в ИЕ плеера, инсталятор Адоба выкидывает ошибку 

а при установки ActiveX, просто говорит не удалось установить...

----------


## paul-13

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash
файл install.log выложите

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## shadow_mn

Вот лог.



> Start Main Section - Date=02/02/2010 (Tuesday)
>  Time=19:45:30
> CreateDirectory: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash" (1)
> Call: 441
> Safety Check
> Call: 116
> Call: 1177
> File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\SHADOW~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsx11E1  .tmp\UserInfo.dll"
> File: wrote 4096 to "C:\Users\SHADOW~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsx11E1.tmp\  UserInfo.dll"
> ...

----------


## paul-13

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/191/tn_19148.html

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

+
http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/494/cpsid_49419.html
Видимо у вас запрет на изменение некоторых веток реестра. И главное внимательно и не спеша

----------


## shadow_mn

> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/191/tn_19148.html
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> 
> +
> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/494/cpsid_49419.html
> Видимо у вас запрет на изменение некоторых веток реестра. И главное внимательно и не спеша


 :Censored:  выполнил все по инструкшену ... просто ППЦ. нихрена не вышло! как выдавало ошибку при инстале так и выдает!...

----------


## paul-13

Даже не знаю... Вручную проверьте разрешение на запись в ключах



> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.1
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.3
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.4
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.5
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.6
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.7
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.8
> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.9
> ...


и папки C:/Windows/System32/Macromed/

Может у кого еще будут идеи...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Соломинка :Wink:  Бета версия 10.1 может поможет.
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l...vex_121709.exe

----------


## shadow_mn

> Даже не знаю... Вручную проверьте разрешение на запись в ключах
> 
> и папки C:/Windows/System32/Macromed/
> 
> Может у кого еще будут идеи...
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> 
> Соломинка Бета версия 10.1 может поможет.
> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l...vex_121709.exe


Значить так..
На папку права стоят нормальные...
В реестре нет этих всех веток..
И соломинка не помогла  :Sad:

----------


## Melik

Ситуация один в один с ТС, на лису все ставится нормально, но вот с ишаком одни проблемы, испробовал все советы, лог ниже, решение не найдено?


```
Start Main Section - Date=16/02/2010 (Tuesday)
 Time=11:15:20
CreateDirectory: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash" (1)
Call: 441
Safety Check
Call: 116
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\UserInfo.dll"
File: wrote 4096 to "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\UserInfo.dll"
CheckAdminPermissions Name = Администратор
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\UserInfo.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\UserInfo.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
CheckAdminPermissions Account Type = Admin
Jump: 148
Call: 148
Call: 74
Jump: 111
GetWindowsVersion - 

CheckSupportedPlatform  - OS=Vista

Call: 447
CheckFPPermissions
Call: 74
Jump: 111
GetWindowsVersion - Vista

Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\fpinstall.dll"
File: wrote 8704 to "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\fpinstall.dll"
ObjectExistsAndIsOwnedBySomeoneElse = 0
Jump: 490
End Safety Check
Call: 504
CallUninstallers
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: wrote 17920 to "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=0, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 941
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
Call: 1191
File: overwriteflag=1, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll"
File: skipped: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll" (overwriteflag=1)
Jump: 940
IfFileExists: file "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\UninstFl.exe" does not exist, jumping 962
IfFileExists: file "" does not exist, jumping 966
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash6.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash6a.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash7.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash7a.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash7b.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash7c.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash7d.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8a.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8c.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8d.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8e.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9a.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9b.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9c.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9d.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9e.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9f.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9g.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9h.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10a.ocx"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\GetFlash.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\GetFlash.exe.manifest"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\UninstFl.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9a.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9b.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9c.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9d.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9e.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9f.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9g.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil9h.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10.exe"
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10a.exe"
End Call Uninstallers
File: overwriteflag=4, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="Flash10e.ocx"
File: wrote 3981080 to "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10e.ocx"
IfFileExists: file "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10e.ocx" exists, jumping 352
File: overwriteflag=4, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="FlashUtil10e.exe"
File: skipped: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe" (overwriteflag=1)
End Main Section
Section: ""
Start Post Section
Register Player
Call: 1047
CallFixDACLs
CreateDirectory: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp" (1)
File: overwriteflag=4, allowskipfilesflag=2, name="FlashUtil10e.exe"
File: wrote 256280 to "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\FlashUtil10e.exe"
Exec: command=""C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\FlashUtil10e.exe" -fixDACLs"
Exec: success (""C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\FlashUtil10e.exe" -fixDACLs")
Delete: "C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\FlashUtil10e.exe"
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\FlashUtil10e.exe")
CreateDirectory: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash" (1)
End CallFixDACLs
Jump: 356
Register Player
MessageBox: 12582960,"Не удалось установить 
. Информацию по устранению неполадок можно найти на следующей странице: http://www.adobe.com/go/tn_19166_ru"
Call: 422
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10e.ocx"
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash10e.ocx")
Jump: 427
Delete: "C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe"
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe")
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\fpinstall.dll")
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll")
Delete: DeleteFile on Reboot("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\NSISArray.dll")
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\System.dll")
Delete: DeleteFile("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\UserInfo.dll")
RMDir: RemoveDirectory("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\")
RMDir: RemoveDirectory on Reboot("C:\Users\9335~1\AppData\Local\Temp\nsvC733.tmp\")
```

----------


## oneGog

Было такое в своё время. Помогли инструкции уже данные paul-13 #23 (reset_fp10.cmd и SubInACL). Но ...
Чтобы это сработало в русской версии windows,  в файле reset_fp10.cmd группу administrators нужно писать по-русски , да ещё и в DOS-кодировке ( 866 )   :Smiley:  
У меня, во всяком случае, после такого изменения всё получилось.
В аттаче уже изменённый файлик.

----------


## qwerty1

чего я только не перепробовал - так и не смог установить 10-й флэш плеер на Висту IE 8. Точнее он ставился и работал, но стоило машину перезагрузить как флэшки переставали проигрываться и браузер ругался, что проигрыватель не устанолен. 
В итоге поставил 9-й
Вот тут он лежит и инструкция к нему:
http://dle-news.ru/info/360-flash-pl...-problemy.html

----------

